# CortÃ©bert Grand Prix



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi fellow watch lovers,

I bought this CortÃ©bert Grand Prix from a local trader here in Macedonia, I am not to familar with this brand, but I have googled & researched it of course,Â

The watch has seen better days but I must say the quality shines through IMHO, it feels very much like my vintage Omega, It is very accurate so far.........., the case is plated which is a shame, because it really lets the watch down now its losing its finish, it has the Cal 677 15 Jewel, dated approx 1946-1952 ish educated guesstimate, I dont think the crown is orginal, but the hands are, below are some pictures,Â

If anybody can tell me more please do

[IMG alt="42290399.jpg"]http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3269/42290399.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ok2tq.jpg"]http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5927/ok2tq.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ok4d.jpg"]http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/8018/ok4d.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ok6e.jpg"]http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/7493/ok6e.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Are replacement cases availiable, or is it a matter of finding a doner & swapping?? 

Many thanksÂ

Martin


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry I can't help with any more details, but would it be worthwhile re-plating the case?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dobra said:


> Sorry I can't help with any more details, but would it be worthwhile re-plating the case?


I have considered that, is there a member that offers this service?Â

Many thanks Martin


----------

